# Frosty has gone!!



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

hi

i hope someone is out there to help me through this as i see this board is not often used. we've been ttc for 8years at least and this was my 1st BFP on my 1st scan it was there with no heartbeat i was still in shock that i was pg,on my 2nd scan wow we saw the heartbeat and then i actually beleived them I WAS PG (even though i had no syptoms)so i was really looking forward to my 3rd scan(yesterday) and Bam what a shock they said Frosty (bubs) had not progressed and the heartbeat was gone, i still cant quite believe what happened yesterday , ive been told to stop all drugs and let nature take its course , oh god i so wish yesterday was a nightmare and i will wake up and all will be ok again   . how long will it take for nature to start??
lol lisa xx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh hun, I'm so sorry.  Dh & my thoughts are with you.  I know there is nothing I can say that will make things any better, but just so that you know we are thinking of you.

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Lisa,

What can i say - Life is so cruel.
You and dh must be absolutely devastated, and thinking WHY us ??

I wish i could tell you that you will feel better soon,
but time does lessen the pain, and slowly you will start to live again, 
Spend As much quality time as you need with dh, and between you the grief will be shared.

We are all here to help you, even though i feel extremely frustrated at not being able to do more, here if ever you want to chat,

Sending lots of love & Cuddles,
Looby xxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Lisa

I am so sorry this has happened to you - I am also at the Hammersmith hospital and this has happened to us twice now, so I think I know how you are feeling.....

Just take some time out and cry, shout and scream all you need to. I hope you can get through the next few days.  

On your question of how long it will take, I opted for an ERPC both times this happened to me as I had no signs that nature was going to make me actually miscarry.  I found this very hard, but at least there was closure - and I didn't have to wait around.  

Take very much care of yourself

Tina


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Lisa, I'm so very sorry hunny.  This is just so sad.  

Thinking of you so much. 

Loads of love and hugs. 

Jayne x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Dear Lisa

So sorry this has happened .... sometimes it is so hard to understand the path that life is leading us down. 

As said before nothing me or anyone else says will make you feel better but I hope you and DH are ok

Love and Hugs and Kisses to you both


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Daar Lisa,
oh love I'm so sorry this has happenned to you and your dh.I'm sorry nothing I can say will help.I just wanted you to know that we are thinking of you.I am sending you a big hug  .
all my love to you and your dh
jane
xxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Lisa, I am so sorry this has happened to you.
It happened to me in October 2003, and to this day, it is the worst thing that ever happened to me.  I also had no symptoms, and kept worrying that it might happen, but never did I expect to lose my baby that way.
Please take care, feel free to IM me if you need to talk or rant,
Marie xx


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Lisa
I am sorry for your loss. The same thing happened to me in July 04 and I am still getting over it. You may want to consider a d&c as they will be able to analyse the foetus for chromosonal abnormalities. I wanted to let nature take its course and nothing happened for 3 long weeks and I finally had a d&c which gave me some type of closure.
Please feel free to email me, I know how difficult this is.

Laylar


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Lisa
guess I'm in the same boat as you.We've been ttc for 5yrs,had a failed icsi in Nov.Got BFP on New Years Eve-conceived naturally.started bleeding two days later.We went to EPDU on 3rd Jan and went back on 10th to be told our baby hadn't grow 
I decided at first to let nature take its course but,after lots of crying opted for a ERPC.Am now recovering from this(psychically anyway)
This was my 1st miscarriage and was classed as a "missed miscarriage"-my hospital decided to do blood tests and test the baby so I guess I'm lucky that way.
If you want to IM-I do know what you are going thur
Tricia


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for all your support , im sorry you have all been through this too , words cannot describe how i feel   and i sort of decided to ring clinic and ask to go in to hospital but nature has beaten me to it!! We are thinking of booking a holiday to take some time out ,
Take care of yourselves
Lisa xx


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Lisa
I started to miscarry naturally the day before I was due to have an ERPC.thought I would not have to have one but they did a scan and found despite all the blood the baby was still there so had ERPC after all
Tricia


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Lisa - I'm so sorry you've been through all this - it is heartbreaking. 
Hugs
Fee xxxxxxx


----------

